# The Legend of Turbo



## Kapton Jack (Oct 13, 2010)

I know a vague bit about this infamous troll of the interwebs, thanks to sofa and out random ass conversations IRL. I still don't know the entire story about "CAPTAIN TURBO LORD OF THE TROLLS"... He was once a respected member? He has tried to come back 57 billion times. The most recent looking serious but then he got the ban HAMMER brought down unto his trolly troll face. 
Fo srs ppl. Whut is dis all bout?


----------



## Minish (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh god, _why oh why do people care so much about this guy_


----------



## Kapton Jack (Oct 13, 2010)

Cirrus said:


> Oh god, _why oh why do people care so much about this guy_


I don't care about him, I want to know the story behind the ass hole.


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah, seriously. Stop.


----------



## Kapton Jack (Oct 13, 2010)

opaltiger said:


> Yeah, seriously. Stop.


Excuse me for wanting to know about him :\
It's fascinating to hear about people like him, I have no idea why.


----------



## Kapton Jack (Oct 13, 2010)

Cirrus said:


> Oh god, _why oh why do people care so much about this guy_


Also, thanks for the in-depth information Dumb ass. :|


----------



## #1 bro (Oct 13, 2010)

He was just a guy who got REALLY ANGRY!!!!! and loved communism despite not really knowing that much about it. People got tired of him after a while and he got banned, but he makes new accounts fairly often and since he continues to act exactly the same he always gets banned after like three posts. He was a total bro and if I was a mod I would unban him so we could have him join us on the forums again.


----------

